

How to set up an Online Tutoring Business. A Programmer's Guide [pdf] - matthiaseisen
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6q-4-Xx6VDLU0dLd3FpZkxoMnc/edit?usp=sharing

======
tedchs
Google just launched Helpouts which is a great platform for this, even if you
find your customers elsewhere:
[https://helpouts.google.com/](https://helpouts.google.com/)

------
sanderjd
Is this really "tutoring", or is it more akin to "being available to answer
questions"? (Maybe there isn't really a difference.) Do you ever do in-depth
sessions for an hour or two? Or is that too time-consuming for the price
tutees are willing to pay? Is it always / usually job-skills-related or do you
see interest in more fundamental concepts as well?

Thanks for taking the time to share your techniques!

------
abuiles
This is great! I do something like this but is more focused to companies,
basically they pay me X monthly and I'm available to help them with Ember.js.

I do not offer a signup button because I don't want to take every company, I
prefer to talk with them first, understand what they are doing, and then
decide if I take them as clients or not.

~~~
matthiaseisen
Sounds great! Would you mind sharing the url of your service's website?

~~~
abuiles
Sure,
[http://blog.abuiles.com/consulting/](http://blog.abuiles.com/consulting/)

------
consultutah
It loaded fine for me - Google account in hand... The tutorial seems like a
great basic 7 step program to start an online tutoring business. The one
criticism I have is that more time should be spent on customer acquisition as
that is the most difficult part of the process. It is also something that can
be researched on one's own as well...

------
bigtunacan
matthiaseisen,

You mention answering questions on Stack Overflow, but I don't see anything on
your site linking to your Stack Overflow profile?

------
andrewrice
Doesn't seem to load for me.

~~~
matthiaseisen
Mirror1:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28866085/OnlineTutoringG...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28866085/OnlineTutoringGuide.pdf)

Mirror2: [https://s3-eu-
west-1.amazonaws.com/www.matthiaseisen.com/hts...](https://s3-eu-
west-1.amazonaws.com/www.matthiaseisen.com/htsuaot/OnlineTutoringGuide.pdf)

~~~
andrewrice
Thank you!

